# Rabbit droppings



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

A neighbour of mine suggested that rabbit droppings make excellant fish food, I know digestion in rabbits isn't the greatest and a lot of nutrients are left in their waste so thought maybe it was a good way of getting cheap food (guess it might depend what you feed the rabbit in the first place though), just wondered if any one else has heard of it


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Never heard of it being used as a fish food :S

I've heard of it being used as plant fertiliser under the sand/gravel, though.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

i've heard of it being used to culture infusoria


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

big no no


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

white said:


> big no no


Ill second that would mess majorly with nitrite levels in the water.


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

even in a heavily planted pond?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I've heard them being used as fertiliser, even recommended to me. They would of course work as fertiliser, in the same way over feeding would. 

As for being used as food, there may be _some_ merit in it. 

Rabbits produce two types of dropping. The first type, produced in the morning, is then re-eaten by the rabbit, to regain nutrients. The second type is just normal poo. 

So, I guess, the first type of dropping _could_ be used in a way. But, why would you? Who knows what nutrients it has in? For the sake of a few quid on some flake food.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> But, why would you? Who knows what nutrients it has in? For the sake of a few quid on some flake food.


:2thumb::no1:


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

depends how many fish and what type you've got. fish food isn't THAT cheap, unless you buy rubbish, personally I just buy Aquarian which cost me around £36 a month plus if you've got rabbits could be a good and ready food source. so to ask why, it'd be for the same reason as breeding your own locusts and meal worms rather than buying them.

all I wondered was had any body heard of it before, kind of guessing not so I guess the only way to find out is give it a go.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

cjd99 said:


> if you've got rabbits could be a good and ready food source.





cjd99 said:


> the only way to find out is give it a go.


I disagree with both. If was a ready food source, you would buy it in tubs to feed to your fish. You haven't a clue whats in it. 

Which poo are you going to use? There is a BIG difference. How do you tell the difference?


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

cjd99 said:


> A neighbour of mine suggested that rabbit droppings make excellant fish food, I know digestion in rabbits isn't the greatest and a lot of nutrients are left in their waste so thought maybe it was a good way of getting cheap food (guess it might depend what you feed the rabbit in the first place though), just wondered if any one else has heard of it





cjd99 said:


> depends how many fish and what type you've got. fish food isn't THAT cheap, unless you buy rubbish, personally I just buy Aquarian which cost me around £36 a month plus if you've got rabbits could be a good and ready food source. so to ask why, it'd be for the same reason as breeding your own locusts and meal worms rather than buying them.
> 
> all I wondered was had any body heard of it before, kind of guessing not so I guess the only way to find out is give it a go.


Why would you try?

As already mentioned, rabbit droppings have been recommended to use as fertiliser, for plants, the same as chicken sh*t.

Do you know what the droppings contain, are there any nasty bacteria that could harm/kill the fish.

Do fish naturally eat rabbit droppings
Rabbits can't swim very well, so I am guessing they don't.

Breeding locusts/crickets/meal worms/locusts isn't the same as 'Oh, look, feaces, lets feed that to my animals and see what happens'

Are you really willing to take the risk of losing all your fish due to not wishing to pay £36 a month for food?

£36 a month equates to £1.18 a day (roughly), seems pretty cheap to me.

If you are struggling to pay for the food then maybe you should reconsider keeping fish.


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

well the dry pellets are only used for scent marking, and its the squidgy clusters or cecotrophes which the rabbits actually eat, and it's these that contain the nutrients, but your right actual exact nutrient levels you wouldn't know unless you test them.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I think its a rediculous idea. You're just putting poo in your tank... the nitrates will go up loads... and you haven't a clue what nutrients are in.


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fish do naturally eat both human and animal waste, I'm guessing your knowledge of fish is somewhat limited. as for struggling to pay that is not the point, some of us don't just waste money when it isn't necessary, may be you do, who knows (who cares).

All I want to know is wether you could and as no one seems to know the only way is to try


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

thats why you'd have to test it...it's not difficult, it's just a series of titration experiments


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

So, what fish are we talking here? Whats the set up like?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

cjd99 said:


> Fish do naturally eat both human and animal waste, I'm guessing your knowledge of fish is somewhat limited. as for struggling to pay that is not the point, some of us don't just waste money when it isn't necessary, may be you do, who knows (who cares).
> 
> All I want to know is wether you could and as no one seems to know the only way is to try


 you asked for opinions and you got them

just because it wasn't what you wanted to hear doesn't mean you have to get pissy


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Heavily planted pond... so im guessing goldfish/koi?

Still... the nutrient levels will vary, also there'll be a lot of waste which means more ammonia... if it spikes it'll kill the fish. 

So not really worth it! Stick to a varied, more natural diet.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

cjd99 said:


> Fish do naturally eat both human and animal waste, I'm guessing your knowledge of fish is somewhat limited. as for struggling to pay that is not the point, some of us don't just waste money when it isn't necessary, may be you do, who knows (who cares).
> 
> All I want to know is wether you could and as no one seems to know the only way is to try


How do you know whether my knowledge of fish is limited or not?
Bit of an assumption to make.

As a lot of human and animal wastes makes it back into the waterways, it is without doubt that it makes up a _part_ of all aquatic animals diets, the same as it will make up a _part_ of pretty much every diet of every animal.

However how big a part of the diet is feacal matter? 
I would say very little.
You on the other hand are looking at making it their sole diet.

Why mention the cost of feeding them if it isn't an issue, you raised it as part of your arguement for feeding rabbit droppings.

As for wasting money, another assumption to make, do you know me?
I think not, so keep your assumptions to yourself.

Back on topic.....

Are you seriously willing to risk killing all your fish as an 'experiment' into whether rabbit droppings can be used as fish food.


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

It's an African cichlid system of about 1500l, uv filter, carbon filter, Sponge filters and ceramics stored in a pond filter box, also includes a tank filled purely with hornwort for excess nitrates, plus I do a 25% water change once a week.


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

no one mentioned having it as their sole diet at all thats just an assuption you've made,

as for knowing you I don't really want to to be quite frank


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

And yes daftlassieemma I did ask you opinions, but, comments lik

"If you are struggling to pay for the food then maybe you should reconsider keeping fish."

would make any one pissy as it's totally off subject


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

cjd99 said:


> It's an African cichlid system of about 1500l, uv filter, carbon filter, Sponge filters and ceramics stored in a pond filter box, also includes a tank filled purely with hornwort for excess nitrates, plus I do a 25% water change once a week.


Well I was totally wrong then. :| 
You can try if you want - just be aware it may mess up the water quality and they may not even try to eat it.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

cjd99 said:


> so thought maybe it was a good way of getting cheap food





cjd99 said:


> plus if you've got rabbits could be a good and ready food source.





cjd99 said:


> no one mentioned having it as their sole diet at all thats just an assuption you've made,
> 
> as for knowing you I don't really want to to be quite frank


Your posts suggest sole diet.

You can be as frank as you like, I never said I wanted you to know me, I asked if you knew me, due to the assumptions you made about my knowledge of fish and wasting money.

Do you need a hand picking your toys up, your pram seems a little empty.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

cjd99 said:


> depends how many fish and what type you've got. fish food isn't THAT cheap, unless you buy rubbish, personally I just buy Aquarian which cost me around £36 a month plus if you've got rabbits could be a good and ready food source. so to ask why, it'd be for the same reason as breeding your own locusts and meal worms rather than buying them.
> 
> all I wondered was had any body heard of it before, kind of guessing not so I guess the only way to find out is give it a go.


The above post was why I posted what I did.



cjd99 said:


> And yes daftlassieemma I did ask you opinions, but, comments lik
> 
> "If you are struggling to pay for the food then maybe you should reconsider keeping fish."
> 
> would make any one pissy as it's totally off subject


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

look sonny if you've got nothing constructive to say pee off


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

cjd99 said:


> look sonny if you've got nothing constructive to say pee off


LOL. You asked for opinions and thoughts on it. Our opinions and thoughts on it are less than positive mainly, because it seems like a cop-out. 

Its like the people who ask if they can catch mice to feed to their snakes :roll:

When you doing this titration then? It will tell you the calorific value of it will it?


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

cjd99 said:


> look sonny if you've got nothing constructive to say pee off


Another assumption.

My posts have been along the same lines as everyone elses.

Maybe it is because I am not typing what you want to hear.

Tell you what....

Go buy a rabbit, feed the droppings to your fish, come back and tell everyone how it went.

That better?


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

incrisis - you stop making assumptions, I'll stop making assumptions fair?

Esfa - I think your right The nitrites would increase dramitically, I know my filtration can deal with the excess nitrites as it's excess even for my set up, but as AshMashMash said you do have no idea what nutrients they'd be getting or vitamins, I'm assuming it'd be sufficient, but who knows? and is it worth the risk? probably not, which is kind of the reason why I asked if any one had heard of it before


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

cjd99 said:


> is it worth the risk? probably not


Then why are you arguing?!


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Incrisis yes majority of your comments were the same as everyone elses, BUT tapping that bit on the end? necessary? probably not. as for buying rabbits, got some already which is why my neighbour said it and why I asked on here.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

cjd99 said:


> incrisis - you stop making assumptions, I'll stop making assumptions fair?
> 
> Esfa - I think your right The nitrites would increase dramitically, I know my filtration can deal with the excess nitrites as it's excess even for my set up, but as AshMashMash said you do have no idea what nutrients they'd be getting or vitamins, I'm assuming it'd be sufficient, but who knows? and is it worth the risk? probably not, which is kind of the reason why I asked if any one had heard of it before


My assumptions were based on your posts.

Alternative, free, sole food source.

If you had put 'as part of the diet' then those assumptions wouldn't have been made.

Your assumptions were based on getting your knickers in a twist because you weren't getting the responses you wanted to hear.

You still haven't answered the same question I have asked in every post.

Are you willing to risk losing your fish to find out?

EDIT: The money part hit a nerve? are you serious?


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

AshMashMash - actually I asked if any one had heard of it and no one had, but the opinions are interesting, and I acknowledge what you said about nutrients because it's true. I work in a lab so I'll do it when I get a spare moment more out of interest now rather than anything.


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Incrisis read about 4 posts before your last in reply to Esfa


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

So your not going to try it....


You asked for peoples opinions, you were given them, you chucked your toys out the pram, obviously calmed down a little and realised the risks involved.


Why get so up in the air about it all?


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I probably will try it, after a few experiments to see what in it

why do you feel a need to start arguements?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

cjd99 said:


> after a few experiments to see what in it


Post these up will you? I'd be interested to know.


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

will do


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

I get it now mate :2thumb:


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

cjd99 said:


> I probably will try it, after a few experiments to see what in it
> 
> why do you feel a need to start arguements?


I haven't started an arguement.

I responded to your posts, you took unnecessary offence.

Are you going to have seperate tanks etc so you can monitor the different effects (if any).


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Ehh...just to point something out here. Rabbits do have two types of feces, cecals and fecals. Cecals are eaten (unless there is something wrong with the rabbit ie. arthritis, overweight etc) on the spot, they contain nutrients. Fecals are made up of bacteria and leftovers from the cecum and the digestible fibre. So unless you have an ill rabbit to start with, you can't take healthy droppings from a rabbit, so your fish will be eating bacteria, soy bean hulls, wheat middlings etc. : victory:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I wouldn't chance it tbh...:hmm:



Esfa said:


> I've heard of it being used as plant fertiliser under the sand/gravel, though.


I use it as plant fertilizer in my summer hanging baskets and plant pots...:2thumb:


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah we talked about that earlier on, it's the cecotrophes you want to feed to the fish not the dry pellets as about 90% of the vitamins and minerals are lost. but yeah they do tend to eat cecal pellets straight from the backside.

I think you're right, you'd have to test it on separate tanks, I was thinking it's probably worth testing the nutrient values along side standard fish flake and pellets.

To be honest the bacteria side didn't cross my mind, you could but it under UV for an hour that'd kill it,

Perhaps it's more hastle than it's worth


----------

